# Mvp 2.0 Puff Counter 3 Digit Limit



## VapeCulture (21/3/14)

Hey all,

Im just so curious about this.... what happens when you reach 1000 puffs?

Does the counter simply reset? does it have a bit of a YTK moment and switch off?

I always get to like 950 odd and always miss what happens.

If anyone has tested this I would love to know


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

I saw a vid somewhere on YouTube where it simply resets back to zero.

The person reviewing the MVP2.0 (I think it was PBusardo or Grimm Green) who said that when it reaches zero again add 1k to your total and that is your puff count.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeCulture (21/3/14)

@BhavZ thanks for the response

Very interesting as mine seems to switch off. as each time I know im close I happily vape away and then next thing its off.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Interesting..

Hopefully some of the MVP owners can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Tornalca (21/3/14)

When it reaches 1000 it resets and you can just add the additional puffs to 1000. My wife's one did 1400 odd on one charge. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Yikes, the only time I ever got to over 800 was when I had it plugged into the car driving back from EL recently. I usually only got 300-400 puffs on a charge. Recon mine must be a dud.


----------



## VapeCulture (21/3/14)

@vaalboy im guessing you just vape on a high VV/WW setting, so doesn't mean its s dud.

My MVP is just my old faithful, always has a bit of charge in her lol


----------



## Tornalca (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Yikes, the only time I ever got to over 800 was when I had it plugged into the car driving back from EL recently. I usually only got 300-400 puffs on a charge. Recon mine must be a dud.



She only Vapes on 7.5 watts and takes draws of about 2-3 seconds. So it just seems that it lasts longer. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Valid points, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

My MVP sometimes goes over 1,000 - especially if it's only at 7 Watts. 
Normally its around 900-1,000 before a recharge is required.

Yes, it goes back to zero after it reaches 1,000

I mentioned in my review on the iTaste VV that one of its shortcomings if you like checking how many puffs you get out of a charge - is that when it goes flat, you can't see the puff count. It's the same with the MVP. You sort of have to then check the count when the button starts to glow red.

However, if you wait a minute or two, often there is enough charge to take another hit. Instead, press one of the buttons and you will see the puff count. If that doesnt work, put it on charge and after a minute or two on charge, you can often read the puff count again. (if it hasnt turned itself off, which has happened once or twice).

@vaalboy, I don't think your device is necessarily a dud. What power are you vaping on? If its 11 Watts, then I can understand you getting much fewer puffs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kelly22 (28/5/15)

I was at 960 and contunued vaping about 2 hours n the puff counter went back to zero so i guess it resets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

